# Biggest Bianchi dealers?



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I don't own a Bianchi yet, but I should have one sometime in Jan. 07'. I bought a 928 L frame size 49, but it doesn't fit. I really need the 51 and I'm determined to get one in the new year. I'm also looking to buy a complete bike, not a build. I'd like to take advantage of any closeouts that are out there on 06' bikes. Could someone direct me to the bigger Bianchi dealers in the NY area? Bianchi customer service is nonexistent, so I come to the forum. I travel quite a bit for business, and I would consider dealers up & down the east coast as well. I live in Westchester County, NY. and I haven't found an LBS I'd really like to give my business to yet. NYC might be my next move.

BTW, anyone out there interested in a 49 cm 928 L frame that has less than 100 miles on it? Paid 1700. for it. All offers considered...

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Did you try Bianchi's online dealer search?

http://www.bianchiusa.com/dealers.html


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Got my Bianchi at Yorktown Cycles, good guys. 914 245 5504. Also carry Orbea. I got one of those also from them.


----------



## Tappedoff (Jan 27, 2007)

JensonUSA set me up with an 06 928...retail 2700 for 16 and change ...great guys


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Try Bikyle in Philadelphia. I almost bought a Bianchi 928 from them before I finally decided on the Colnago. They have decent prices, but I have no idea if they are having a closeout or not. When I was looking, the 928 L frameset was around $1,600 or $1,700.


----------



## Velo Alaska (Mar 29, 2007)

Bens Cycles in Milwaukie, Wisconsin did me well on my new Bianchi....
http://www.benscycle.net/


----------



## overloaded (Feb 8, 2007)

I realize it's a long way, but gran fondo at

http://www.granfondocycles.com/home 

could be worth the trip to Nashville. One of the largest Bianchi dealers around with quite a few of the '06 models. Ask for Lynn, he helped me out with an '06 Veloce that has been great.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

*Gran Fondo*

I'll second Gran Fondo in Nashville. Great shop. Lynn told me he is the biggest Bianchi dealer in the U.S. as far as sales. Low pressure, very knowledgeable, great guys/gals working there.
I bought my '06 928L there.


----------

